# Da Scabby Eye Goblins



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I am setting up this PLog to keep me on track with my purchases and to finally paint all the Goblins that I have lying around the place (I really can't remember buying so many.)

So first of all the list, model wise for my 1500 Point List

Warboss
Big Boss BSB
Shaman
52 Night Goblins with Spear, Shield and Full Command
20 Night Goblins with Short Bows and Full Command
20 Night Goblins with Short Bows and Full Command
5 Wolf Rider, Spears, Shield and Musician
5 Wolf Rider, Spears, Shield and Musician
Squig Herd 1 - 10 Squigs and 10 Goblins
Squig Herd 2 - 10 Squigs and 10 Goblins
3 Chariots with Extra Crew (Converted from TK Chariots)
2 Spear Chukka's
2 Pump Wagons
1 Rock Lobba

So far this weekend, not got a lot done but have managed to get some colours on both of the Squig Herds.










Herd 1









Herd 2


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

RAINBOW SQUIGS!

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha yeah, I didn't like the idea of all those balls of teeth and attitude being the same colour. Next up will be some Night Goblin Archers (20 maybe x2 if I'm allowed to ignore the missus some more lol). I'm only base coating first and then detailing as I want some games soon and I do better with 'tabletop standard' models than I do with unpainted.

Also got to get my hands on some Hoppers, Mangler and a Specific Gobbo

Also got 1k of Black Templars to paint before 23rd June so that'll be time consuming.

Cheers for looking


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I love me some fantasy O&G's and squigs are just to cool to pass up. I am not a huge fan of the different color squigs as it makes the colors clash against each other. You might want to add another layer of color to the squigs as the black primer appears to be showing through on some...unless thats a black wash. Keep plucking away at them and you will have an army to be proud of...painting that many goblins is a dawnting task.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi yes, its just base colours and a rough highlight on the squigs at the moment (with the exception of the purple ones) still need to wash them to bring the colours together then light highlight of the details and then pick out the details then move on top the bases.

The Goblins listed are perhaps 1/3 of what I actually own plus base fillers, so have plenty of the little gits to paint, also got snotling which I'll be using as fillers and REALLY want some bigger stuff in the army (Trolls, Manglers, Giant and something spidery)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Orcs, Night Goblins and Fanatics*

So not really done a lot with my Orcs and Goblins lately and I am getting a bit bored of losing with them so have decided that I wont purchase another set of lucky blue dice but instead slap some paint on the troops.

Also given up on the idea of an all Night Goblin army, enter the Gouged Tusk Orcs








I have left the space for my BSB (still to be built) and my Shaman (who is currently treading the badlands- On order) 

Also have come a little more updated with the Scabby Eye Goblin's themselves, so have painted a mob of 40 with Shaman








these guys need some more work, mainly on the weapons

And some fanatics


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Updates*

More updates yay!

Army Wide shot of my Waaagh









Chariots and Squig Herd 1









Orcs (I need a box to build Warboss, BSB and Enough Orcs to Run Hand Weapons and Shields)









Wolf Riders, Gobbo Lord on Wolf & Big Uns (BSB & Wizard to paint)









Trolls & 20 NG Arrers









NG Horde, (more)Wolf Riders, Fanatics and Squig Herd 2


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Now this is a sizeable Waaagh! Kudos to you for painting them up. Looking forward to seeing the ranks filled and painted up.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I'm interested in how you'll orcify the Trebuchet in the background. )


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Coming together nicely Ratvan.

Curious tho, arent those chariot carriages supposed to be facing the other way around?

From what I can see, those River Trolls look nice and grimy, but I am assuming they are not finished yet?

As Saulot said, I am interested in how your going to Orky up the Trebuchet aswell.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers all for the comments. As IMHO Orcs an Goblins are the iconoc race of fantasy I wanted a nice horde painted up ready for battle. Eventually its my aim to have at least one of everything from the ay book.

Anyhow yes the TK carriages are the wrong way round and not anywhere near complete. They look more goblony and salvaged that way round.

The ttebs are going to get orcifoed although at the momet not sure how


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Latest Update - 6 Trolls*

Now I had planned to leave this unit until I had completed or at least fully assembled my Flames of War Late Germans, but I just couldn't resist and found myself painting them up yesterday.

Enough chatter more mini's.

Unit of 6 Trolls









Rear Rank









Front Rank









Will base everything once the army is painted to my satisfaction.

Anyway England are now playing so must be off.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Better Pics (or Ratvan talks to himself)*

Some of the photo's aren't the greatest, the light is still not all that great but is an improvement on what came before

First Up Big Uns with Stand In BSB and General









A unit of Orcs with Shaman









Character Shot









Shaman - still needs work on the cloak and the sword and pouch









BSB - I am especially proud of the Drybrushing on the Banner









Stand in General (he and a few others will eventually be front rank for my Big Uns so no one can mistake who is da biggest and best









comments would be appreciated


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I seriously like your trolls! My only picky mention is that the green is unbroken by much other colours. Perhaps picking some other details out in brown or bone shades would break the green up and give the model more depth.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The Trolls don't look too bad in person as the flesh area's look brighter with the yellow highlight under the Green Wash, I was thinking about doing the scales in a bone colour similar to that on the Bones on the BSB. I do plan on going back over everything, unit by unit once everything has been painted to the same standard as the Trolls (which is my bare bones table standard) 

Anyways I have been working on my Wolf Riders and Wolves for my Chariots lately, apart from a terrible paintjob (ebay) which I think I can salvage without stripping everything down and starting afresh I am having my first experience with Greenstuff tonight - sculpting a grand total of 9 tails (I hate Cavalry with missing tails) I did consider calling them "Da Tail Docka's" but diceded against it. Will be pictures this week when I can work on them back in the digs


----------

